# newest members!!



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

so as of Saturday we added two new members to the family. one is a two week old pygmy/boer cross and the other is a one month old Nubian/boer cross both females. they are super sweet and I just had to share!!!

thanks for looking!!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are so adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Where in NM ! I grew up in Los Lunes NM looks like you have more plants though! Well outside of Los Lunes and Los Cruses. I don't remember the spelling


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Where in NM ! I grew up in Los Lunes NM looks like you have more plants though! Well outside of Los Lunes and Los Cruses. I don't remember the spelling


We live in Rio Rancho and we keep our animals on another property outside the city limits.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's probably a good bit north of where I was huh?


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> That's probably a good bit north of where I was huh?


Ya it is quite a bit more north.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They are so precious.. congrats.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

HorsePrerace said:


> They are so precious.. congrats.


Thank you


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing cute pics.


----------

